# retirement



## steeleweed (Aug 20, 2010)

See a lot about working in Spain and much seems targeted at Brits. 
I'm American, thinking of retiring to Spain but avoiding tourist areas. 

What are the pros and cons of Spain?
Availability/quality of healthcare in rural areas?

Appreciate any information.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

These old posts may help a little til someone who knows more than I do comes along

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/72357-pension-visa.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...isa-us-citizen.html?highlight=retirement+visa

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la...lklores-update.html?highlight=retirement+visa

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

We live in Medellin but travel a lot on Spain. They love Americans! The details you can sort out...but it's nice to know that our culture is their favorite.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

steeleweed said:


> What are the pros and cons of Spain?
> Availability/quality of healthcare in rural areas?


I live in rural Spain - a mountain village in Granada Province. 
I had a bad accident a year ago and was very impressed with the treatment I received, both in hospital (city hospital) and the follow up care at the local village surgery.
The only complaint I had was that the ambulance that arrived was manned by only one person who asked me to climb into the ambulance myself.
When he realised I couldn't move, he asked some of the locals to lift me into the ambulance, so they did...rather inexpertly and very painfully. 
Evidently that's what often happens here.

Oh yes, and hardly anyone one spoke English. Not that I expected them to, but when you are in pain your language skills don't always work that well (apart from ow! which seems to work in any language! ).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> These old posts may help a little til someone who knows more than I do comes along
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/72357-pension-visa.html
> 
> ...


yes, & this article details possible visas

Spain Visas, Permits and Immigration


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

steeleweed said:


> See a lot about working in Spain and much seems targeted at Brits.
> I'm American, thinking of retiring to Spain but avoiding tourist areas.
> 
> What are the pros and cons of Spain?
> ...


We live in Inland Andalucia, the health care is excellent. Our local doctor also speaks fluent english.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

You are thinking seriously of retiring to Spain. Great idea. But, you dont know where you want to live. You are in a winning situation. Come to Spain - Rent somewhere (anywhere) for 6 weeks, off season if possible. Then move elsewhere. Dont discount coastal or inland locations. You will soon know where you want to live. 

Further Advice:- Rent dont buy.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I live in one of the most remote and isolated part of Spanish territory, the island of El Hierro. The health care here is extremely good, those nice European people built us a new hospital.

I do not believe there are any from the United States here, lots from the South American countries, 5 English, perhaps a Scot, several hundred Germanic residents a few Italians. Toal population 10,500.

Rent first.

I am retired, this is home, but where I live would not suit most people, some would find here too quiet, I enjoy the tranquil isolation of the most southerly part of the Canary Islands.

Photos on the below link


----------



## Maxcal (Mar 12, 2012)

*Max*



Hepa said:


> I live in one of the most remote and isolated part of Spanish territory, the island of El Hierro. The health care here is extremely good, those nice European people built us a new hospital.
> 
> I do not believe there are any from the United States here, lots from the South American countries, 5 English, perhaps a Scot, several hundred Germanic residents a few Italians. Toal population 10,500.
> 
> ...


Nice pictures. My wife and I are thinking of moving to the Canary Islands. We currently live in Canada. We don't mind quiet, but do they have little restaurants? And are they open all year round? How is the crime there? Is there a safety concern in regards to the volcano?

Thanks for your time.
Max


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Gran Canaria has year round good weather, no real winter to speak of, even now daytime temp will be around 18c-20c. You have 'loud' tourist areas and quiet very Spanish areas at your fingertips. Off the coast of Africa the sea is great, beaches clean and safe and as for food remember its an international destination so you can get everything from a big mac to Greek, Italian, Turkish, English, French, KFC and Spanish at budgets to suit all pockets.

I've been many times and am now looking for a long term rental for 2013. Depending on where you live in Canada you will find many prices cheaper than you pay now.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Maxcal said:


> Nice pictures. My wife and I are thinking of moving to the Canary Islands. We currently live in Canada. We don't mind quiet, but do they have little restaurants? And are they open all year round? How is the crime there? Is there a safety concern in regards to the volcano?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> Max


Have you ever been to the Canary Islands & why are you considering them?

My in-laws retired to Tenerife and lived there for 18yrs, they lived in the north of the island inland from Puerto de la Cruz in the Orotava Valley away from the touristy loud 'lager loutish' resorts in and around Playa de las Americas. They had a great life out there and I'm sure it added to their retirement years. We did consider moving there, we know the area really well, having been there at least 12 times, once for 2 months.. 
In the end we've decided we don't want to be cut off from the mainland as we will enjoy jumping in the car and going on European adventures... We are now considering areas near Costa Blanca Altea - Denia..

The big big plus for the Canary Islands is the climate, the disadvantage_ (for us)_ Obviously not for Hepa is the remoteness. 
We spent quite a few years living in Victoria on Vancouver Island and getting on and off the Island _(despite it's close proximity to Vancouver)_ became a Pain in the ...... !!

On saying that if we don't find anywhere that ticks all the boxes for us on the Costa Blanca, we might by default end up on Tenerife !!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Maxcal said:


> Nice pictures. My wife and I are thinking of moving to the Canary Islands. We currently live in Canada. We don't mind quiet, but do they have little restaurants? And are they open all year round? How is the crime there? Is there a safety concern in regards to the volcano?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> Max


The island of El Hierro has probably one of the lowest crime rates in the World! People park their cars and leave them with the keys in the ignition. Many do not lock their houses during the day. Children play where they wish and the teenagers and young people are mostly polite and respect their elders.

Here we have little and large restaurants and most are open year round, some however have closed through lack of business, and most close one day per week

The volcano has not yet caused any safety issues, precautionary measures were taken early in the eruption and some premises were evacuated, but the evacuations were premature and only lasted a short time. Fishing and swimming in the port of La Restinga have been suspended and there is a half a mile no go area out in the ocean where the volcano is situated. We were informed only last week that the volcanic activity has officially diminished and the earth tremors we experienced last year have now more or less ceased. Having said that minor earth tremors do occur in all the Canary Islands.

If you have any more questions fire them this way,

Hepa


----------

